# HR10, crashed hard drive???



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Was watching Letterman live and system locked up. No response to remote or front panel buttons. I pulled power for a few minutes and tried to reboot. It never gets past the "Welcome. Powering up..." screen. I left it that way for over 20 minutes. Occasionally the record light will go on or off, but nothing else. :crying: Does anyone have any other ideas on things to try? 

I would try replacing the hard drive but it's a leased unit. I assume they will send me an HR20 (refurbished) as a replacement. If they don't want the HR10 back, it may be time to try a disk. I like the unit and had wanted to move it to an SD TV for my wife whenever I got another HR20. Oh well. 

GH


----------



## jbrasure (Oct 9, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Was watching Letterman live and system locked up. No response to remote or front panel buttons. I pulled power for a few minutes and tried to reboot. It never gets past the "Welcome. Powering up..." screen. I left it that way for over 20 minutes. Occasionally the record light will go on or off, but nothing else. :crying: Does anyone have any other ideas on things to try?
> 
> I would try replacing the hard drive but it's a leased unit. I assume they will send me an HR20 (refurbished) as a replacement. If they don't want the HR10 back, it may be time to try a disk. I like the unit and had wanted to move it to an SD TV for my wife whenever I got another HR20. Oh well.
> 
> GH


Leave it plugged in for a few hours. I believe the Tivos have some means of attempting hard drive repairs during boot.

However, I'm guessing it won't work. In that case, the hard drives are easy to replace. You should visit http://www.weaknees.com


----------



## jbernardis (Aug 31, 2006)

I would try replacing the hard drive but it's a leased unit.
GH[/QUOTE said:


> Don't worry about the lease status - replace the HD anyway.


----------



## jbernardis (Aug 31, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> I would try replacing the hard drive but it's a leased unit.


Sorry - I screwed up the quote -

Don't worry about the lease status - replace the HD anyway


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I called Friday morning and they're sending me a replacement. No way of knowing if it is going to be an HR10 or an HR20. They said they sometimes have some HR10s but I don't expect one. I told them that I wanted to keep the HR10 and try replacing the hard drive. The order online doesn't show the prepaid return kit that they always include when they want it back, but I'll see what actually shows up. 

GH


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

you will be getting an HR20 and no return required for the HR10


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

naijai said:


> you will be getting an HR20 and no return required for the HR10


Why wouldn't he have to return a leased HR10, working or broke?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Why wouldn't he have to return a leased HR10, working or broke?


I hope he's correct. I have a 400 GB I'd like to try. I remember when D* first started installing the HR20, they were not usually asking for the HR10 to be returned. I suppose they hope the customer will keep both activated, which is usually the case. Guess I need to start brushing up on my Linux and start re-reading the info at the TIVO community site. 

GH


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

As expected, they sent me a refurb. HR20-700. It seems to be working okay so far. I called to ask if they wanted the HR10 back or if I could try the disk replacement and neither person I talked to could find out. They're really on the ball there. If I get it working again and reactivate it, I guess they won't care.  

GH


----------



## Mr_Bester (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. They do NOT want the HR10-250 back. They actually sent me a second HR10 after telling me it would be an HR20. I called and they said they'd send out another and not to send back the Damaged HR10 NOR the refurb HR10. So now I just have to get my hands on a harddrive.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Mr_Bester said:


> I'm in the same boat. They do NOT want the HR10-250 back. They actually sent me a second HR10 after telling me it would be an HR20. I called and they said they'd send out another and not to send back the Damaged HR10 NOR the refurb HR10. So now I just have to get my hands on a harddrive.


Good luck on getting it working again. You can buy a CD image of your hard drive or a complete drive with the needed software installed. Do a search

I think my power supply is the problem here. Disk seems ok. Anybody have a spare HR10 power supply?

GH


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Groundhog45 said:


> Good luck on getting it working again. You can buy a CD image of your hard drive or a complete drive with the needed software installed. Do a search
> 
> I think my power supply is the problem here. Disk seems ok. Anybody have a spare HR10 power supply?
> 
> GH


If it's the same as the S2 PSes, I've got 3 spares.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> If it's the same as the S2 PSes, I've got 3 spares.


The Weaknees site has 5 different S2 power supplies shown. Several look similar but the are shown for different models. The HR10 is listed by itself. The part number on mine is SPWR-00006-000 Rev:C1 on the bar code tag plus there are several other numbers stamped on the board. If you have one like that, I'll be glad to buy one. Thanks for checking on that.

GH


----------



## Mr_Bester (Feb 13, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> Good luck on getting it working again. You can buy a CD image of your hard drive or a complete drive with the needed software installed. Do a search
> 
> I think my power supply is the problem here. Disk seems ok. Anybody have a spare HR10 power supply?
> 
> GH


I tried replacing the hard drive, but it doesn't seem to work. I am going to try a fresh image, but if that doesn't work, I'll pull the drive and send you the unit for the cost of shipping. My problem MAY be the power supply, but it seems unlikely. It'll be a couple of days before I can get back to it, so if you are interested, pm me and I'll let you know as soon as I can.
Dug


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I verified the hard drive in another HR10 and tried a new power supply with no luck so I guess something on the motherboard is gone. I was hoping to get it going again.  

GH


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Too bad. RIP!


----------

